# New Navy Rank Slip-ons



## jepremo (22 Mar 2008)

DSSPM 2 (Directorate Soldier Systems Program Management) released on their website the new Navy rank slip-ons.. basically, they're like the newer Air Force slip-ons (OD background, blue insignia), only black.

Officers (far right column):  http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/officer_e.htm  
NCMs/NCOs:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/navy_rank_slipon_blackthread_e.htm

Whaddya think?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Mar 2008)

This would be for naval personnel issued CADPAT and not personnel with NCDs.


----------



## jepremo (22 Mar 2008)

Oops.. forgot to mention that part


----------



## Infanteer (22 Mar 2008)

Cool.  Good to see that time, energy, and resources are going into all the right places....


----------



## medaid (22 Mar 2008)

Waste of freaking money... just stupid..


----------



## Monsoon (22 Mar 2008)

Hey - why no slip-ons for army people wearing naval combats or air force work dress? Oh wait, that's right. The Navy and Air Force aren't fanatical about trying to get everyone in the CF into their uniforms.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2008)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> or air force work dress?



There is no Air Force work dress


----------



## CrazyCanuck (22 Mar 2008)

Waste of money and they look ugly...


----------



## HCA123 (22 Mar 2008)

From someone who is 'navy' (in quotes because I'm a purple trade; in reality there are no jobs whatsoever on a ship for my trade) and working in an army world, doing all army courses - I won't be wearing the new slip-ons. I like my dress of the day just the way it is - with a tiny anchor on my name tag and a black beret. The CF can save their money and produce 4 less navy slip-ons.


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Waste of freaking money... just stupid..



Guess you've never called a petty officer "Warrant"! 

Kidding aside, environmental identity is a valid issue.  On the other hand, the number of naval personnel wearing combats in garrison should approach zero most of the time.  MARPAC in particular has come out rather strongly against it unless the member is "down in the dirt" so to speak.


----------



## Furniture (26 Mar 2008)

I for one am glad the Navy is being forced to look as silly as the Air Force in CADPAT, misery loves company.


----------



## dimsum (26 Mar 2008)

Slightly off-topic, but with the new slip-on colours, are they still going forward with the black t-shirt idea?  Before I left I remembered rumblings that it was gonna be black T for CADPAT, but white T for NCDs, for whatever reason.  Anyone in the know care to explain?


----------



## medaid (26 Mar 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Slightly off-topic, but with the new slip-on colours, are they still going forward with the black t-shirt idea?  Before I left I remembered rumblings that it was gonna be black T for CADPAT, but white T for NCDs, for whatever reason.  Anyone in the know care to explain?



Yes, I wear a black t-shirt when I'm in CADPAT.


----------



## DiverMedic (26 Mar 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Slightly off-topic, but with the new slip-on colours, are they still going forward with the black t-shirt idea?  Before I left I remembered rumblings that it was gonna be black T for CADPAT, but white T for NCDs, for whatever reason.  Anyone in the know care to explain?



The black Ts have been allowed since Jan 07.  The white Ts for NCDs have been allowed since at least 01.

Personally, I hate my OD nametags with black writing.  I think I tossed them into a drawer hopefully to be lost sometime soon.  Prefer to wear my CADPAT with the anchors.

DM


----------



## medaid (26 Mar 2008)

DiverMedic said:
			
		

> The black Ts have been allowed since Jan 07.  The white Ts for NCDs have been allowed since at least 01.
> 
> Personally, I hate my OD nametags with black writing.  I think I tossed them into a drawer hopefully to be lost sometime soon.  Prefer to wear my CADPAT with the anchors.
> 
> DM



All my nametapes and slipons are the right colour... the ARMY colour  >


----------



## Furniture (26 Mar 2008)

I initially refused to wear the OD and blue nametapes and slip-ons, but then I thought about what kind of example I was setting for the new people in the unit. If I could decide to be out of dress what right did I have to say anything about dress to others. So I  put up the silly new nametape and slip-on and pranced off to work in magical fairy land...


----------



## armyvern (26 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> All my nametapes and slipons are the right colour... the ARMY colour  >



Then, I'm pretty sure that you're out of dress no??


----------



## medaid (26 Mar 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Then, I'm pretty sure that you're out of dress no??



I am indeed  ??? But if the Navy wants to get me the right nametapes and rank, they'll have to do so themselves. I'm not gonna spend my own money to do that, I've donet hat enough  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> All my nametapes and slipons are the right colour... the ARMY colour  >


*Silly hat mood*
Your just a wanna be Pongo!!!


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (29 Mar 2008)

I am in the unique position as a (soon to be commissioned) naval officer who will be working for the MP's -  that there are no CAG slip-ons in the system for me.  

The army has the slip-ons that say MP and sew-on's for the airforce, but nothing for the navy (guess we don't exist).  When I asked if they were coming I was told by base supply in Esquimalt that I would have to talk to the director of heritage to have them approved ...... as if I'm about to do that....

So technically it's impossible for me to wear combats and be in dress....  I'm supposed to be in my MP flashes, but no such thing exists.  Guess I'll just pretend I'm army.

Gotta love the system.

As an aside, I was told by supply that all of the navy rank slip-ons (green) must be approved by Ottawa on an individual basis.


----------



## DiverMedic (29 Mar 2008)

The one thing that I hate about the new slip-ons is that they don't show any Unit designation same as the air force ones. They come in "CANADA" and that is it.  I like people to know what unit I belong to.  Main reason why I still wear my unit ones and not the new Navy slip-ons.  That and as far as I know, Pet doesn't have the Navy ones yet.

DM


----------



## pteosborne (29 Mar 2008)

As a side note: I think 407 Sqn has started to add the Sqn's 407 over the "canada" in Comox.


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2008)

[/quote]





			
				Oz_441 said:
			
		

> As a side note: I think 407 Sqn has started to add the Sqn's 407 over the "canada" in Comox.



There have been Log ones in 17 Wing as well.  Probably others as well, but I've seen the Log ones here and there.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2008)

Oz_441 said:
			
		

> As a side note: I think 407 Sqn has started to add the Sqn's 407 over the "canada" in Comox.



NO

It only says "407 SQN" on the new slip-ons. Theres no "CANADA" on them.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> NO
> 
> It only says "407 SQN" on the new slip-ons. Theres no "CANADA" on them.



Over doesn't mean above.  It would be sewn over the "CANADA" covering/hiding the "CANADA".   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (29 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Over doesn't mean above.  It would be sewn over the "CANADA" hiding the "CANADA".   ;D



ooops.......I'm french. Thats my excuse.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Mar 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ooops.......I'm french. Thats my excuse.



No excuse........ off you with you now  ;D

:cheers:


----------



## Lumber (29 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Waste of freaking money... just stupid..



Who needs to spend extra money? When this first came out in a Canforgen last Januray, one of my AirForce friends gave me one of his OD slip-ons and I just coloured it in black with a felt marker. 

Cheap trick, but a Lt(N) I rant into thought it was a great idea.


----------



## medaid (29 Mar 2008)

Who needs to spend the money? The tax payers do. The CF does to make funds available for this silly project...


----------

